# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Linux Vs zLinux

## psuresh1982

Can some one please explain what is/are differences between a Linux (for example redhat enterprise linux) and zLinux?
Does any java application which run on linux will run on zLinux?

what is characterestics of zLinux?

-------------------
suresh

----------


## kalayama

Well- as far as I know, zLinux is linux for mainframes and all those wierd junkies like it. So, you may not be able to use zLinux on your desktop.

Java application might run on zLinux but it is not worth going for it on your desktop/laptop. You can actually go for Ubuntu or Suse....

Cheers!
Kalayama

----------


## AstridLiang

hello, every one

Hope I can a lot from this forum.


Thanks a lot
Astrid Liang

----------

